# Negative arrears



## Lancealot (20 Oct 2015)

Hi, I have been told that negative arrears amount on my online CU account means that I am ahead of schedule with my repayments. If this is the case can I take a repayments holiday up to the point where the Arrears value hits zero. Thank you


----------



## so-crates (20 Oct 2015)

Have you spoken to your CU about taking a repayments holiday?


----------



## Lancealot (20 Oct 2015)

so-crates said:


> Have you spoken to your CU about taking a repayments holiday?


Thanks for your reply and as you speak I have had a definitive answer to the query I posed. Happily, yes I can take a holiday but I need to be aware of the interest element.


----------



## Bronte (20 Oct 2015)

What does that mean need to be aware of the interest element?


----------



## Lancealot (20 Oct 2015)

OK so as I understand it the interest accumulates as the holiday from payment is in progress so next time round your payment might need a little extra if the arrears cannot match the accumulation.
I hope I got that right!


Bronte said:


> What does that mean need to be aware of the interest element?


----------

